# fluorescent lights



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi guys and girls

I am installing a fluorescent light above the door in a storage closet ( no clothing), according to artical 410.24a I do not have to install a fixture box is this correct, just the romex and a connector going into the back of the 24in fixture. I am doing the rough wiring job for a basement.

Or should I just go with a reccessed light with a lens cover?

Thanks


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Assuming this is a strip fluorescent or undercabinet fluorescent, yes, it can be directly wired without a box.

I prefer a fluorescent over recessed as with the shower or fully enclosed trims you are limited to a 40 watt bulb in most cases. A fluorescent will be much brighter.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I always use a fluorescent strip above the closet door trim unless there's a special request otherwise. I use a strip as long as the door opening for best results. 

If you run a 3-wire to that closet light, it's also a good place to mount the chime transformer on the one end.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I always use a fluorescent strip above the closet door trim unless there's a special request otherwise. I use a strip as long as the door opening for best results.
> 
> If you run a 3-wire to that closet light, it's also a good place to mount the chime transformer on the one end.


Or you could just mount in on the panel in the basment like most normal people do. 

Good tip though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Or you could just mount in on the panel in the basment like most normal people do.
> 
> Good tip though.


He's doing a finished basement. That panel is likely to end up flush. Hard to say. It's a good tip for apartments, condos, homes without basements, and homes with highly finished basements. Sometimes there's just no "good" place for the chime transformer, and on the end of one of the closet lights is the next best place that nobody will ever notice.


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you for the fast response,this is a great site with great information. What did we do 15 years ago with out the internet.

keep them coming...................


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> He's doing a finished basement. That panel is likely to end up flush. Hard to say. It's a good tip for apartments, condos, homes without basements, and homes with highly finished basements.


 
I just stick the db trans on the box I install for the furnace switch. _That_ will never get covered up.


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

The transformer is in the ceiling, it will be a drop ceiling 6 inches below upper joists.

Thanks.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

artisanelec said:


> The transformer is in the ceiling, it will be a drop ceiling 6 inches below upper joists.
> 
> Thanks.


That's cool. I really hate to see a drop ceiling in a basement remodel (for aestetic's sake), but for functionality, it can't be beat.


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey it's my basement.

Well it's cheaper and I am sure I will be adding lights and who knows what else in the futher.:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

artisanelec said:


> Hey it's my basement.
> 
> Well it's cheaper and I am sure I will be adding lights and who knows what else in the futher.:thumbup:


Awesome. So... you'll be putting in some T8 parabolics? :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

No just some cheap reccessed lights.


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

Wait I have another question, I will have 4 dimmers for all the lights I am thinking of using two 2 gang boxes instead of one four gang box. I think this will allow more room ( dimmers take up alot of space ) in the boxes, plus dimmers give off lots of heat.

ANY COMMENTS


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

artisanelec said:


> Wait I have another question, I will have 4 dimmers for all the lights I am thinking of using two 2 gang boxes instead of one four gang box. I think this will allow more room ( dimmers take up alot of space ) in the boxes, plus dimmers give off lots of heat.
> 
> ANY COMMENTS


You would only have to remove one side of each dimmer that way, instead of both sides of the 2 inner dimmers if you used a 4 gang, so I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I always use a fluorescent strip above the closet door trim unless there's a special request otherwise. I use a strip as long as the door opening for best results.
> 
> If you run a 3-wire to that closet light, it's also a good place to mount the chime transformer on the one end.


That would be the last place I looked for a transformer. You come up with some stuff.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> He's doing a finished basement. That panel is likely to end up flush. Hard to say. It's a good tip for apartments, condos, homes without basements, and homes with highly finished basements. Sometimes there's just no "good" place for the chime transformer, and on the end of one of the closet lights is the next best place that nobody will ever notice.


When I worked for another company years ago they would mount a 3 gang box either in the garage or the utility room. Come time for the trimout they would take a LV divider, mount the transfomer to it and slide it in the box. The thoery was to isolate the low voltage from the high voltage and hide everything behind a 3 gang blank plate. Nowadays I just mount the transformer to the outside of the panel. Sooo much quicker and nobody notices.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I just stick the db trans on the box I install for the furnace switch. _That_ will never get covered up.


Ditto...same way here, or at least in the mechanical room.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

we usually set a 1g box below the heat unit switch and getting power from the heat unit circut.take a handy box cover with a half in knock out in the center or make my own with a unibit then fasten the trans. to the h.b. cover with a lock ring connect the power ,then screw the plate on.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

zen said:


> we usually set a 1g box below the heat unit switch and getting power from the heat unit circut.take a handy box cover with a half in knock out in the center or make my own with a unibit then fasten the trans. to the h.b. cover with a lock ring connect the power ,then screw the plate on.


It's as easy as 1-2-3.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It's as easy as 1-2-3.


 
Gee, I wonder where Peter learned to count.........


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Going back to the Fluorescent Strips for closets......

Anyone have any manufacturer recommendations?

I am gonna need about 10 of them for an upcoming house and am looking for ones that install quickly without being a PITA.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I see Metalux now makes them with flip-up socket plates. I haven't tried them yet, but they look cool, just like the Simkar strip lights.


----------

